# Using technical analysis



## jlbrad (2 December 2004)

Hi!

I have d/l some free software and opened the software and thought where to start, I guess my question is what sort of filters are people using to initially identify potential stocks or maybe some suggestions of a software package that enables filters?

Thanks!


----------



## still_in_school (2 December 2004)

Hi Jlbrad,

personally i just use a small handful of technical indicators.

Bollinger Bands 
Slow Stochastics
RSI
MACD

Sometimes (Moving Aveages), but because of the MACD indicator, it already provides that information needed.

A typical enrty would be:

A bounce on the trend line.
Crossing or touching oversold area on a bollinger band
*+ve indications from *
Slow Stochastics
RSI
MACD

Typical an entry on these indications would be on a stock that has capability of a high margin lend, and usually you will find these are your typical blue chip stocks (with options to hedge your open positions)

eg.. below MAYNE Group Limited (currently holding and open position) 
as for this example, ive added in the EMA (expotential moving average, but this is an optional indicator i use)

cheers,
sis


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (2 December 2004)

Still in School,

Do you subscribe to BIG CHARTS ?

or is it free software?

The Barbarian Investor


----------



## still_in_school (2 December 2004)

Hi Barbarian Investor,

the charting software i use, is free from E*Trade, personally i find etrades, charts best suit me because, there live data, and only carry a few indicators, in which you really need, but because having an account with etrade, the charting software is free, but the software can be updated live to the second.. it kinda beats other charting software...

i do use ezycast, but havent used that software in a while, problem is, that the software has to be download every hour again, and it takes a few mins to do, program is user friendly, but because it takes a few more seconds than etrade and isnt live to the second... i personally just dont bother with it... (though ezycast is great for fibonacci retracements - hope i spelt that right)

Cheers,
sis


----------



## jlbrad (2 December 2004)

THANKS!

firstly for the detail it helped me look out for a couple of things

also perhaps a coincidence but mayne was added to my watchlist yesterday hmmm 

cheers!


----------

